# Natural Tree Trimming.



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Nitrous, Nioh and my Mom's dog Nova outside in the front yard.
Sometimes, for fun, I let the girls jump at the low branches on the tree. Nitrous can clear me, if she wanted to. The highest we ever got her to jump was about 5 feet off the ground (at the feet). 
Just sometime fun for everyone to watch.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, nice to watch them play. Looks like their having fun there.

I hope you don't mind if I said this, but dogs aren't my favorite animal. I'm a little nervous and uneasy around them.

Nitrous, Nioh and Nova look like nice dogs, though


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL too funny  Nitrous is pretty, love her dark fur. What is she a mix of? I was thinking Greyhound because she's so slender and tall, but that's not a Greyhound tail


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Arashi said:


> I hope you don't mind if I said this, but dogs aren't my favorite animal. I'm a little nervous and uneasy around them.


Arashi, someday you will find a dog that will change your mind  They're really nice animals.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sure they are, I have nothing against dogs . I'm just not used to them and I can get uncomfortable, lol.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

She's Whippet / Shepherd Lab.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Arashi said:


> I hope you don't mind if I said this, but dogs aren't my favorite animal. I'm a little nervous and uneasy around them.
> Nitrous, Nioh and Nova look like nice dogs, though


My dogs are very friendly, yes. My Mom's dog is a huge suck, though I don't like how she is sometimes she's amazing with people.
The only thing that scares people about my dogs is the way they bark when someone comes into the house. I never bothered training them out of it since it's a nice thing to have dogs that charge and bark at the door. They make me feel safe. But other than that Nitrous is the kind of dog who will forcefully rub herself against you to get some attention. Nioh's the dog people prefer, since she comes up to you and just plops her head down on your lap. She's a very shy dog compared to Nitrous.


----------

